# Looking for siamese mice



## Richard1978 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi I am new to mice breeding and as a novice am looking to learn and obtain my first mice. The type I have chosen I would like to work with is siamese so if anybody has or knows of any siamese mice for sale and would like to help me with my first trio of mice I would be really great full or even to chat and advice regarding siamese mice would be appreciated also. Preferably in the north west manchester area would be good

Thanks for taking the time to read


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

For hobby breeding or show and if for show have you become an NMC member :?:


----------



## Richard1978 (Sep 6, 2015)

To work towards show yes I've filled the form in fir the nmc Sarah Hun I'm just waiting for pay day on Friday to send it off with the fee


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm limping through to pay day as well,Thursday for me.If you don't source any before I can let you have a trio at the Manchester show in November.I'm also going to a rabbit show in November held in Manchester.Have to look up the date though.


----------



## Richard1978 (Sep 6, 2015)

Limping I'm crawling Hun lol I'm so poor can't wa it for Friday then I'll post it off. That would be great youth if you could maybe u could send me some pictures of your siamese through to my private email and any information regarding breeding them and lines and what you get would be greatly appreciated  my email is [email protected] as I haven't bred for a long time any information advice on housing breeding lines etc is greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd assume the lines wouldn't mean anything unless you've been in the club previously?I'll introduce you to some people in person who have had a lot of success in the past with siamese.I'll send you pics during the week.


----------



## Richard1978 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok thanks very much that would be appreciated


----------

